# Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?



## HAPE-1909 (1. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem, welches ich auf Anhieb nicht SICHER lösen kann!

Ich möchte mir ein leichtes GFK-Boot kaufen, welches auf dem Autodach transportiert werden soll.
Wie in vielen Angeboten etc. beschrieben wird, ist ein Dachtransport problemlos.

Nur stellt sich die Frage des wie!

Anbei habe ich mal eine kleine Zeichnung vorbereitet, bei der ich nun einige Fragen habe:

Zu den Daten:

Bootsbreite ca. 1,20 m (Bild 1+2)
Dachträger ca. 0,90 m (Bild 3)
Eine Autodachreling, die in Fahrtrichtung zeigt, besteht nicht - also nur die 2 Dachträger, die quer übers Autodach gehen.





Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie man das Boot SICHER transportieren kann bzw. überhaupt darauf bekommt, denn...



1. Wenn ich das Boot in Schwimmrichtung transportieren möchte ist es unten ja schmaler - allerdings liegt es nicht gerade auf dem Dachträger auf!
Natürlich ist es etwas überspitzt gezeichnet, soll aber meine Bedenken besser zeigen.
Insgesamt würde das Boot - meiner Meinung nach - nicht so sicher liegen, da die Auflagefläche geringer ist.

2. Version 2 wäre natürlich, das Boot in Schwimmrichtung falschüber mit der gleichmäßigen Seite (Bild 2) zu transportieren.
Hier würde es - meiner Meinung nach - wesentlich stabiler auf dem Dachträger liegen. Allerdings ist dieser nunmal nur ca. 0,90 m breit - das Boot ca. 1,20 m.
Also fällt das auch wieder weg.

Der Transport soll auf einem VW Polo geschehen, habe die Dachträger-Breite aber auch schon auf einem Kombi gemessen, ebenso ca. 0,90 m.

Ich denke, das dies bei vielen Autos ein gängiges Maß ist.
Aber wie bekomme ich nun ein etwas breiteres Boot darauf?

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der mir das erklären kann und vielleicht sogar ein paar Fotos davon hat, wie das auszusehen hat.


PS: 
- ein Transport per Trailer ist nicht möglich
- gutes und sichers festzurren sind selbstverständlich

In erster Linie geht es mir nun darum, das Boot sicher  zu transportieren, da mein Anfahrtweg ca. 80 km betragen.
Schnelleres Fahren fällt natürlich raus, darüber muss man mich nicht belehren.

Wichtig ist halt nur, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, ein Boot auf dem Dach zu transportieren, welches etwas breiter als der Dachträger ist.

Nach Boots-Dachträgern habe ich im Internet schon gesucht, ich habe aber nur Vorrichtungen für Kajaks gefunden, was mir in dem Fall natürlich nicht weiterhilft, weil diese dort seitlich eingeklemmt werden.


Wer mir in diesem Fall also helfen kann, ist herzlich willkommen, hier seinen Senf dabei zu geben... 

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Länge und Gewicht des Bootes lassen es auf jeden Fall zu, auf dem Dach transportiert zu werden.
Einziges Fragezeichen liegt halt bei der Breite!


----------



## magut (1. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

ich würd auf die Dachträger Holzleisten  je nach Gewicht min. 5/8ér Latten montieren die der Breite entsprechen die du brauchst. Ähnliches hatten wir früher bei unseren Autoanhänger gemacht. 
Ob das die Stvo zulässt weis ich nicht, hatten aber nie Probleme.
Ans Ende der Leiste li. und re. noch eine Stück Kantholz drauf damit das Boot nicht abrutscht  dann müsste es gehen 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## ulf (1. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

Hallo

Hier http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_22.php steht alles über die Breite mit Beladung.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Heimdall (2. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

Das größte Problem wird die Dachtlast sein. Meine beiden Autos dürfen nicht mehr wie mit 50kg belastet werden.

Mein kleines Alu-Boot wiegt schon 50kg


----------



## Chips (5. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

Hallo,

stell doch mal ein Foto vom Autodach samt Trägern ein.

Das das Dach eines Polos bzw. die Träger nur 90cm breit sind, mag ich kaum glauben.

Im Urlaub in Spanien habe ich auf dem Dach eines Golf 2 des öfteren ein Lorsby Aluboot mit 130cm Breite transportiert, die Träger waren auch 140 cm breit.

Der Golf 2 hatte auch keine Dachreling sondern nur ein Rinne
in der man auf beiden Seiten "Füße" festmachte in der man beliebig lange Querträger einbringen konnte

Gruß
Chips


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Dachtransport eines GFK-Bootes!?!?*

Hallo,
sorry das ich mich an der Diskussion selbst nicht mehr beteiligt habe. Sehe dies selbst sehr kritisch, wenn man ein Thema eröffnet, eine Frage hat, aber dann nicht mehr an der Diskussion teilnimmt.

Leider hab ich es zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft - tut mir leid!!!!


Zum Thema zurück:

Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Tipps!!!!
Hat mir sehr geholfen.
Allerdings hat sich das Thema nun von allein gelöst.
Ich habe mir nun ein Angelboot gekauft - ein Fishhunter 280 (kein Schlauchboot).
Da dies "unten" nun flach ist, ist es nun absolut kein Problem, dies auf dem schmalen Dachträger zu packen.

Über eine Verlängerung des Dachträgers hatte ich selbst noch gar nicht nachgedacht, die 90 cm Breite von den Füßen des Trägers passen aber, mein Polo ist halt etwas schmaler... 
Aber wie gesagt, da ich es nun flach aufstellen kann, ist es nun kein Problem mehr mit dem Transport!

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen kleinen Elektromotor, ne Gelbatterie (soll ja noch besser funktionieren als die normale Autobatterie), über kurz oder lang nochmal nen Echolot und ein neuer Farbanstrich.

Da muss ich mich dann nochmal schlau machen, inwiefern das möglich ist und was es preislich so kosten würde bzw. ob es dann noch in Frage kommt, aus Geschmacksgründen die Bootsfarbe zu wechseln...
Soooo dramatisch ist die Farbe nun auch nicht - kein blau oder rosa...


----------

